
Belgium denounces loot boxes as gambling - YeGoblynQueenne
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/11/belgium-denounces-loot-boxes-as-gambling-hawaiian-legislator-calls-them-predatory/
======
jasonkostempski
This should apply to physical goods such as blind bags, mystery boxes,
baseball cards...

